# BSNL GPRS Balance



## baiju (Jul 11, 2011)

To know the bsnl data usage you can try the following. Got sms from bsnl on this.

Dial *124*4# for 2g and 3g plans.

or send sms "DATA 2G" for 2G and "DATA 3G" for 3G plans to 53733.

Also, balance data if any available is carried over when you recharge next time.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 11, 2011)

This seems usefull. Thanks for post  !


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 11, 2011)

facility for specific region only ?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 11, 2011)

*112#
press 2 for GPRS


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 11, 2011)

there's *112#  and then press 2 also


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 11, 2011)

*123*6#
2G - BSNL Uttarakhand


----------

